# Cappuccino Toppings



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Do you add a topping to your Cappuccino?*​
Chocolate225.00%Cinnamon112.50%None562.50%Other (describe below)00.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In Budapest a number of Cafes had self serve Cappuccino toppings, ranging from the usual suspects Chocolate and Cinnamon to Raspberry and White Chocolate sprinkles, and a variety of candy assortments.

Most cafes I have been to in the UK offer Chocolate or Cinnamon and very rarely offer anything else.

When you have a cappuccino (if you have strayed from espresso or macchiato's every now and then) do you have a topping of any kind?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Raspberry sounds amazing. I love capps. I find them the most well rounded, utterly wonderful espresso based drink around. Well, traditional ones anyway. Nice little 6oz ceramic cup with a little bit of foam. Damn, I really fancy one now lol

As for other toppings, I might have to go and have a go with some of those ideas now.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

PHILISTINES!!!

Ha haa, only joking, each to their own!! I love cappuccinos in our 6oz cups, (or flat whites in our 5,2oz) however i refuse to put toppings on, infact I only ever take sugar if in a particularly bad mood, or hungover!! However some of these toppings do sound tempting, and may have to pursue a few for the coffee bar.

And yes Seamus, they are the drink of kings!!! When done properly, no 2/3rds froth for me!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol. When it gets quiet in the afternoons I do a bit of practice for competition (yeah, I am a bit keen), and give the drinks I make away to any regulars who are passing by. Apparently (when I was off) a couple have been back asking for one of my "competition cappuccinos! Proof that the Italians got it right first time. Or was the the nice people in New York? Suppose it depends on which story you believe most...


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

By competition cappuccinos are you referring to a single shot cappuccino, or just the way you foam the milk. I guess that you would normally do a dome style cappuccino, with a large amount of froth creating the white circle with a ring of crema?

If so why not talk to your boss (if he's approachable) about doing a trial run of 'proper' style cappuccinos, with the cm or so of foam, steamed properly?

We are hoping to but a drink on the menu callled The WBC, basically a competition,1 shot cappuccino! Though we already do our regular double cappa's with a cm or less of foam.

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's a single shot, 6oz capp, with nothing on, steamed with roughly a cm of foam, and latte art in the middle (when I can get it right







). To be honest, even in 12 or 16oz paper cups I try to keep them quite wet, with a small dome and latte art when I can, mostly as a conversation point, try to spark up some banter with the customers.

As for selling the "WBC" capp, there's maybe only three or four people would actually order one, and they know to order a double espresso topped up with steamed milk, so...maybe when I win the WBC we'll stick it on







lol


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

I prefer plain cappuccino. I don't like cinnamon, at least not in capps, since it tastes like chicken soup with chinese medicines:O


----------

